# Do I have a chance of working in the US?



## porkpie (Oct 24, 2010)

My wife and I would love to move to the States (in particular Boston or NYC) but for years it's always seemed impossible due to visa restrictions etc. I recently read that there are still thousands of unused HB1 visas and it got me to thinking again about the possibility of relocating.

This is our situation

I'm 36, British, have a degree, work in recruitment

My wife is Czech, high school level education, works in marketting.

Are there any British people here with similar education/professions who've been able to secure work and move over? What are our chances?

Any advice appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

porkpie said:


> My wife and I would love to move to the States (in particular Boston or NYC) but for years it's always seemed impossible due to visa restrictions etc. I recently read that there are still thousands of unused HB1 visas and it got me to thinking again about the possibility of relocating.
> 
> This is our situation
> 
> ...


Get you applications in now: Electronic Diversity Visa Lottery

Both you and your wife can apply, i.e. 2 applications. You can claim chargeability to your wife's birthplace. 

Lottery closes in a week or so.


----------



## porkpie (Oct 24, 2010)

Thanks for the quick response - I'll look into it and apply in the next day or so.

Is this our only (or best) chance of being to work/live in the States?


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

porkpie said:


> Thanks for the quick response - I'll look into it and apply in the next day or so.
> 
> Is this our only (or best) chance of being to work/live in the States?


It's the best visa money can't buy -- gives you residency on entry.

You can solder on with the H1b employer search. Don't waste your money with 3rd parties would be my advice.


----------

